# How to find min/max position tiller bolts position on W&W AXT riser



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have an AXT riser and I'm not able to find out what is the min/max position of the tiller bolts. There are no limitations at all and I'm able to fully wind in the bolts. I contacted W&W but no satisfactory response for now, they only said there are 5 turns between min and max.

So any idea how to find this out? I guess I should start by fully extracting the bolts and count the 'in' turns, but how many? 

Regards.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Turn them all the way in, that's the max. Turn them out 5 turns, thats the min. Usually min poundage is when bolt is about level with the riser pocket edge. Chech that there is at least equal amount to width of the threaded part plus a tad more still wound in.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

Zal,

it looks like there is no limit on how in I can wind the bolt - I can put in a position where the limb cannot be attached at all. So for me there doesn't seem to be a reference point, neither min, nor max.

Regards.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Does it matter? Just remember to keep at least bolts width wound in, preferably 1.5x the width to be on safe side. It usually ends up level with the pocket edge.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Tiller bolt head should not go higher (out) than edge of limb pocket. It can go flush, that will be your max out.

Then 9 or 10 turns in will be max in.

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm afraid everyone's got it wrong here.

From an engineering point of view, unless the manufacture has designed the edge of the limb pocket to indicate the position of the limb bolt at minimum crank, one should not arbitrarily declare that as the limit.

On the other hand, the maximum crank of the limb is found on the limb, not the riser. And in certain cases, the minimum crank as well.

Yeah, that's what we call it over here. "Crank".


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

theminoritydude said:


> I'm afraid everyone's got it wrong here.
> 
> From an engineering point of view, unless the manufacture has designed the edge of the limb pocket to indicate the position of the limb bolt at minimum crank, one should not arbitrarily declare that as the limit.


Perhaps, but from a safety point of view, Its better if the tiller bolt does not go out past limb pocket edge. There may be risers that have different design, but for most, this will be a safe guide. 

Chris


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I set the tiller bolt so the contact area is flat on the limb face or very close to it. When you set the bolt too far out or in, the contact area becomes very small putting half moon gouges on limb face. Granted you can't utilize the full weight range setting the tiller bolt like this but I rather not put gouges on the limb faces. I suppose this is why Hoyt sells the floating tiller bolts that conform to the limb face at whatever setting.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

This topic comes up occasionally and I have never understood why we seem to be getting away from the only real way to measure safe minimum limb bolt settings. Eye-balling the limb bolt head to a riser's limb pocket seems questionable to me given varying riser designs. In fact, it won't work at all on some designs. If we want a general rule applicable to all risers, the number of threads *engaged* is the only one that makes sense to me. 

The Hoyt manual used to say 6 threads *engaged* as the minimum safe limb bolt setting. Now manuals seem to suggest four or five turns out from max. I don't know why the change in approach was necessary, but "n" turns out from max doesn't tell me how many threads I have engaged, and five from max on your riser may not work on mine. Personally, I think six threads engaged is probably conservative, I've used five for years with no issues.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

4 full threads gives over 94% of theoretical strength, each thread engaged passed that gives a minute percentage gain. I would have to look up the table to figure it out but 4 is generally considered "full strength" 4.5 is a good safety factor if the lead in thread is damaged to tapered to ease engagement.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

c365 said:


> I set the tiller bolt so the contact area is flat on the limb face or very close to it. When you set the bolt too far out or in, the contact area becomes very small putting half moon gouges on limb face. Granted you can't utilize the full weight range setting the tiller bolt like this but I rather not put gouges on the limb faces. I suppose this is why Hoyt sells the floating tiller bolts that conform to the limb face at whatever setting.


I use the same thing for max wound in. Not only does going in further mark the limbs it also puts a lot of bending force on the bolt to have the contact point so for from the center of the bolt. This is also why pivoting bolts are used.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

I just checked my old SF Forged+ riser and there is definitely a limit how much you can wind the bolt in. I also checked a Hoyt Horizon and there is a limitation too. So I cannot understand how a high level riser doesn't have this :zip:

Even if you are able to find yourself the min/max options, not providing an official statement / user manual for this can be a bit dangerous - either for the riser (too few threads in) or for the limbs (too much wound).

Wesel.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Keep in mind that the dovetail stud only swivels/swings a certain amount inside the dovetail groove...


----------

